# ISO New Boneless country style ribs recipes



## smokinjohn

We are looking for new ways to smoke & barbeque boneless country style ribs.  We love the flavor of the smoke but want to try to expand our horizons on flavor & spices.


----------



## StirBlue

There are many rubs that you can experiment with that will give you many new flavors.  And with a side of roasted potatoes....yum!


----------



## QSis

*Char Sui*

I LOVE this marinade from Paul Kirk.  I cook the pork loin or country ribs on a smoker.

There are many versions of Char Sui, but this is one of my favorites, which I have posted several times on another forum.


Char Siu Chinese Marinade 

½ cup sugar
3 T. sweet sherry
2 T. soy sauce
½ cup hoisin sauce
2 teas. minced fresh ginger
½ teas. five-spice powder
1 teas. salt
½ teas. red food coloring 

Mix the sugar into the sherry and soy sauce until sugar is dissolved. Add the rest of the ingredients and blend well.

Paul says he uses it mostly on pork strips and country-style ribs. He marinates those pieces for 2-4 hours. I marinade a pork loin overnight. 

For loin, or country "ribs" cut from the loin, I cook to 140 degrees internal temperature.  For country "ribs" cut from the shoulder (or butt), cook to about 190, or till tender.

Let sit before slicing.  
Lee


----------



## CasperImproved

smokinjohn said:
			
		

> We are looking for new ways to smoke & barbeque boneless country style ribs.  We love the flavor of the smoke but want to try to expand our horizons on flavor & spices.


   Smokinjohn - The best way I have had boneless country style ribs, is to put them in a grill cage contraption after sprinkling them with a little season salt (like Accent's) onto a hot grill. Once they have been turned a couple of time until browned on the outside edges (and not burned), put your favorite pork BBQ sauce on, then watch closely and turn a couple more times.  This is not BBQ (BBQ is smoked). But you asked about a style of rib I particularly *love* done this way. Normally I make my own BBQ sauce, but on this task I use  Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce original, but kicked up a bit with your favorite hot sauce or sometimes add some mild peppered juice like yellow banana peppers if someone besides me will be a prime eater.  Already know these ribs will be high in fat, high in sodium, high in taste, and very bad for you. But if you only have them ac couple times a year.... What's  so bad?    Casper


----------



## TATTRAT

oxymoron, boneless ribs, lol...but I know whatcha mean.

I like garlic, hoisin, ginger, cilantro, and some good apple cider to marinate in, then either go low and slow in the oven on a roasting rack, or smoke. heck, the even turnout great in the 'ol crock pot.


----------



## CasperImproved

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> oxymoron, boneless ribs, lol...but I know whatcha mean.
> 
> I like garlic, hoisin, ginger, cilantro, and some good apple cider to marinate in, then either go low and slow in the oven on a roasting rack, or smoke. heck, the even turnout great in the 'ol crock pot.


   Tattrat - You could not be further from the wrong ;-) I do all those type things (including the crockpot) but my *favorite* is on a hot grill as described. I can only condone the grill method given the amount of fat that "country style boneless pork ribs" exude ;-)  Casper


----------



## Katie H

Well, smokinjohn, I know you asked for ways to "grill," etc. your ribs.  I'm going to go out on a limb and offer a non-grill way we like them.

When I was a child, my mother used to use country-style ribs as the meat base for spaghetti.  She browned the ribs and then added them to her "secret" spaghetti sauce and let everything simmer until it was just right.

Just my take.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hungry

Again, not a grilling method. 
But, we love to brown off our country style ribs in a pressure cooker, toss in a jar of saurkraut, a couple potatoes, quarterded, Salt and pepper.  That's it! 15 minutes of steaming and then another 15 minutes to let the pressure go down on it's own.  
CAUTION MAKE SURE THE PRESSURE IS DOWN BEFORE ATEMPTING TO REMOVE THE LID!

Note: I prefer the ribs that do not have the bones removed.  I think the bones add a little to the flavor.


----------



## sirsmokesalot

For this type of meet, I really like Char-Crust (garlic peppercorn flavor). This isn't terribly salty, so it helps to also use koshier salt. I would smoke at 225-250 for around 6 hours. They should fall apart and melt in your mouth.


----------



## Hungry

*Hoisin*



			
				QSis said:
			
		

> I LOVE this marinade from Paul Kirk.  I cook the pork loin or country ribs on a smoker.
> 
> There are many versions of Char Sui, but this is one of my favorites, which I have posted several times on another forum.
> 
> 
> Char Siu Chinese Marinade
> 
> ½ cup sugar
> 3 T. sweet sherry
> 2 T. soy sauce
> ½ cup hoisin sauce
> 2 teas. minced fresh ginger
> ½ teas. five-spice powder
> 1 teas. salt
> ½ teas. red food coloring
> 
> Mix the sugar into the sherry and soy sauce until sugar is dissolved. Add the rest of the ingredients and blend well.
> 
> Paul says he uses it mostly on pork strips and country-style ribs. He marinates those pieces for 2-4 hours. I marinade a pork loin overnight.
> 
> For loin, or country "ribs" cut from the loin, I cook to 140 degrees internal temperature.  For country "ribs" cut from the shoulder (or butt), cook to about 190, or till tender.
> 
> Let sit before slicing.
> Lee



I see you uses 1/2 cup Hoisin Sauce in your marinade.

Perhsps it is differerent in a marinade than in a sauce.

I did a stir fry last night and only used 1 tsp of Hoisin Sauce.
My Soy Sauce was about half and half with water.
This sauce was to salty. I did manage to eat about half of mine,  diluting it with a spoon full of rice. The wife gave up on hers.

This was my second try with Hoisin Sauce.  It does have a great flavor.  I don't understand why it was so salty??????????

Charlie
Do you have a site for recipes using Hoisin Sauce?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hoisin Sauce that I buy is not salty. I would rather describe it as being somewhat sweet. It is in fact, in very simple terms a sweet oriental bbq sauce. I would think that if your dish was to salty for your taste it came from the Soy sauce not the hoisin.


----------



## college_cook

I think this cut of pork does so incredibly well in marinades.  For a simple teriyaki marinade  simply combine equal parts soy and brown sugar, and garlic and giner to taste.  But really, I think any marinade is outstanding with this cut.  I was responsible for family meal at work recently and made a marinade with some soy, fresh ginger and garlic, sesame oil, honey, red pepper flakes, cayenne, and a little siracha.  It was a tasy marinade that I'm sure would go well with country style ribs.


----------

